# Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?



## parigi (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello:
         Any F/T traveling thru SC,Ga and North Florida?????
I've heard this morning that there is a shortage of gas in
the above areas.Is it true?Did you have any problems to 
fill-up?Your information is much appreciated.....parigi.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

welcome, Atlanta is running short and SC is doing the same according to my son who live in SC, don't know about Fla


----------



## ReBob8101 (Sep 25, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

This is complete bull!  "closed gas stations and gas increase of $1./gal?"  Where do you come up with this stuff?  There is no gas shortage people!!! Stop spreading doom and gloom rumours.  I am in North Florida right now and gas is $3.60-$3.70 area and there are no gas stations closed.

Bob :angry:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Please, Bob, don't hold back next time you come on the forum!  :clown:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

I hope there's gas down south! We'll be headed that way next weekend. Going to Georgia, Florida, and then on to Texas and Arizona. You can go here to check to see how high the prices are: Gas Prices


----------



## parigi (Sep 26, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Good morning!
                      Easy Bob,I'm also planning to travel to SE Georgia ans I'm simply trying to verify
what I've heard on the news,(nbc,channel 5,Palm Beach).I thought this forum was open to sensible and informative question.
Thanks to all that have reply with information,have a pleasant week end!parigi.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 26, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

I have heard the same thing, long lines and gas shortages in Ala, Ga., Tenn. areas.  I live in Louisiana and have seen first hand the damage in this area caused by recient hurricanes, Refineries were shut down and oil rigs in the Gulf were shut down.  News here is that some refineries are not back up and running at this time.
We are planning a trip to Tennessee soon and are looking for reaurance that we can get fuel without long lines.  We had problems in Baton Rouge for a while.  We were without power for a week, damage was sever in parts of town.  I would like to here from those in the areas of concern, Albama, Georgia, and Tennessee.
Thank you to those who provide first hand informatin on this issue.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Hey Bob, I'm in Nevada and the National news reported stations running out of fuel in the South East U.S.


----------



## DEWar Dave (Sep 26, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

fyi....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26892805/


----------



## parigi (Sep 26, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Thanks to all that took the time to reply and also to those that did not take the posting
as an alarming one.Some times  better to read carefully and and take everything with a grain of salt.
If I up set you Bob,I'm so sorry,we simply go by what we see in the tube an as you can see by the
previous post it was reported on CNBC>Anyhow thanks to all for your understanding!!!!!!
Happy travels!!!!!


----------



## kmsavage1 (Sep 26, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

We are currently in Salisbury, NC, and about 2/3 of the stations are NOT selling gas.  It is also up about 30 Cents/Gal.  Don't have first hand info about any other area, but this is fact here today!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Bob needs to know what he is talking about before blasting off.  

I just saw on the Evening News that the Southeast is low on gas and that in Charlotte NC, 1 in 12 stations are OUT.  Hopefully things willl get back to normal in about a week.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

I turned on 2 spigots this week! Don't know where it will end up, but somebody is going to be happy!  :clown: 

PS. BP started up their cat cracker a couple of days ago. They had water in their control rooms.


----------



## ReBob8101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Parigi, I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings, really, but the panic title that you used for this thread set me off. Things are not nearly as bad as the news media would have us believe.  I have been traveling around central and north Florida this week and I have had no problems getting gas, nor did I see any unreasonable price hikes.  I'm just a little sick of all the panic in the media lately.  Seems like every night there is something else about to ruin us all.  I'm really sorry that it was your post that pulled my trigger.

Tex, my old mammy always told me that I was a little too shy and reserved for my own good, I seem to be getting better now. :evil: 

Grandview, I do know what I'm talknig about, there is no fuel shortage in North Florida, I don't believe everything I see on tv, the mainstream news media just love doom and gloom.  I have seen the reports and they mostly seem to be talking about NC and Atlanta area, If the op fuels before Atlanta he will have smooth sailing into Florida, if he is going north, fuel before leaving Florida.  At least my post stirred up some answers for the op. :clown: 

Be safe ya'll,
Bob


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Well pal, the orginal poster asked about GA, SC, and northern FL.  There are some shortages in GA, SC, NC.  I am glad there is not in FL (according to you), but they will travel through some of the other states getting there.  You went over the top, just a little.  

Things will get back on track now that Tex has open the valves in his back yard.  :laugh:


----------



## ReBob8101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Grandview, I just sent you a pm


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

well i can not comment on the other states ,, but here in TN we do have a shortage ,, Nasville is as of yesterday mostly out of gas ,, diesel was ok ,, and here where i am ,, most stations are out of reglar or mid grade ,, but alot got shipments today ,, thanks to tex  :approve: ,, but Hotlanta was also in a big gas shortage ,, din't know how it turned out ,, or if they are still short on fuel ,, but it's getting better ,, and will with the weeks to come ,, as more pipe lines get back up and running ,, but JMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Sep 27, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

In the Charlottesville, VA area we are seeing some stations go a day or so without gas but the prices are staying in the range of $3.69 - $3.89.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 27, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

According to the news the stations in SC, NC, Tenn, and Georgia have more demand than they have gas.  The gas refinery manager himself was on and said he is sending as much as possible right now but stations are selling it all within the first three hours.   No panic to it just plain old pure fact but some people would not believe it unless they were there.  Like those who claim there was no holocaust.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 27, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Don't have no use for gas, lol. But, here in southern Illinois diesel (as of yesterday) at the BP was $3.95 and at Phillips $4.09. We're going to buy a couple of extra five gallon diesel cans and fill them up before heading south! That will give us 15 gallons extra in case we can't find a stations when needed!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 27, 2008)

RE: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?



Difficult to understand the fuel "situation" (at least for me!) All summer long we were near $5.00 for diesel. Today I paid $3.89 at a Shell station. "Gas-o-plenty" here in the northwest corner of WA state.

Best wishes, safe travels!


----------



## campers4u (Oct 2, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

I filled up this morning  3.14 ( gas) here in Iowa,  wish i could Help,,,,,,,


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 2, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Hot Dog, I just paid $3.75 for diesel yesterday in Bountiful, UT.  That's the lowest since I left Ohio in Apr. 

Drill Baby Drill while we still have a little time left.  If we don't keep pushing new refineries, drilling our own oil, coal to oil, shale oil and nuclear energy we will find ourselves in greater peril.  Russia is making a play for total energy domination of the world.  They don't give a damn about GREEN ENERGY.  We need to put people before the darter snails etc.  Ask me what I really think.    :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

So what you really think DL, :laugh: Did you catch Bidens age old response to drilling last night? Same oh same oh, will be ten years before we see any benefit ! How many years we been hearing that??? :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Hey Butch, we have been hearing the same old crap about drilling off-shore and in Anwar for at least 30 years.  Drilling now may not lower the price of fuel immediately, but at least we will have our own oil when the crap hits the fan with all of our friends that have the oil we are importing.  

Biden and Obama will stop off-shore drilling if they get in.  Sarah was great last night considering she only had 5 weeks to come up to speed and Biden has been around in Washington for 35 years.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

well, if we wait 10 more years to drill want it still be ten years before it helps :angry:  If they had drilled 30 years ago we would be 20 years to the good.   :laugh:   real hard for some in Washington to figure this out


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Get a horse.  Ride it to work.  Let it doodoo while riding by the gas stations.  Wave to the folks in the stations and just smile and keep riding.  I just love horses..........


----------



## C Nash (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Only problem there Archer is Rod and Shadow will charge 40.00 for a square bale of hay to feed the horse.   :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Yes, but how many horse miles can you get out of a square bale of hay?  If you don't overload the horse, I bet ya can get a lot.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Well, at least then ya'll will start jumping on them instead of me when fuel prices go up!  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Relax Tex.  I never jump on Big Oil.  The problem is with the environmentalist's and their leftist fanatics in Washington or trying to be their leader in Washington.


----------



## raskal (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

I think I read somewhere that you can get 30 MPG out of Spotted Owl fat if they've been fed on a diet of Darter Snails!  And, the owls themselves taste like chicken!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

See my pixs.  Utah Oil Refineries have been located just North of SLC, Ut since before I was born.  That's a long, long time ago.  Thank goodness Utah residents haven't run them out of town.  I used to live within 2 miles of a couple of them.  Now there are homes surrounding them, but they are still there.  In fact one of them has huge cranes in the yard.  It looks like they may be expanding it.  Couldn't get a pix due to the rain.


----------



## utmtman (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Hey DL, when we went thru last month I noticed quite a few expansions.  Used to see just the one at North Salt Lake there and the other one near bountiful now you see a cotinuous stream from the first one past the second.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Lee, great to hear they are expanding.  Diesel is fairly reasonable here.  $3.75/gal with Smith's customer card.  Take care and enjoy Arizona.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 4, 2008)

Re: Closed Gas Stations and gas increase of $1/gal?

Woo Hoo! Diesel in southern Illinois today at the BP station was $3.79! Lowest it's been in quite a while.


----------

